# How to create Scrolling Text ??



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

Since I started getting back into building pages again, I've noticed a lot of sites now use some sort of script that allows the Text on the page to scroll but the Background Image remains stationary. I think this looks cool but how is it done?

An example of this is here --> *http://www.obscurica.com/*

I checked out the Source Code but couldn't determine what part of it creates the effect. I would also like to apply this to a Flash page if I can .. 

Can someone point me in the right direction to apply this effect to not only an HTML page but embed in flash as well ?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

```
<marquee>SOme random text</marquee>
```
That will create basic scrolling text.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks but from the examples I'm seeing with the marquee tag, it isn't exactly what I'm talking about. If you check out the page I provided the link to, you will see what I am trying to achieve. The Scroll effect is controlled by my mouse. The activity is not built into the script ... 


Thanks ...


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Ah ha.

You're looking for a fixed background. Here's the code on that site you linked that accomplishes the effect.

All you need to do is set your background image to _fixed_

<style type="text/css">
BODY{
background-image: background_found_polaroid.jpg;
background-attachment: fixed;
background-position: 50% 50%;
background-repeat: repeat;
}
</style>


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

v-six said:


> Ah ha.
> 
> You're looking for a fixed background. Here's the code on that site you linked that accomplishes the effect.
> 
> ...




*AH HA !!! ~*

Nailed it again my friend ... I grabbed the code and set it in a test page I'm working on and it works like a charm ... I was searching through the Source Code on that page and I couldn't find anything that I could put my finger on as 'oh this is what I do ' I know this effect has probably been around for ages and is old hat now but I like it as long as one doesn't over-use, as in all effects. 

Gotta tell you *V*, I need to build a "*Thank You V-Six" Loop* in all my pages it's beginning to appear .. :grin:


----------

